# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  09/26/2008 - "Monstrous Mansion"

## Oneironaut Zero

*09/26/2008
"Monstrous Mansion"* (Dream-Chain)

This one took place at some _huge_ mansion. It was like something out of a Resident Evil game, in that there were all kinds of secret rooms, hallways and tunnels running all through it. I was with a bunch of my friends, and we were all outside at first, just hanging out in the back "yard" of the mansion. There were plenty of other people that we didn't know, occupying the mansion as well. Someone in our group had to leave, and I remember them pulling away just before the rest of us went back inside. We ran through the hallways and pretty much just explored this massive place. I was with a girl that looked a lot like my ex, and even had her same name, but I could tell that it wasn't her. This girl was much more petite and had subtly different features. The topic of conversation, as we were roaming through the halls, fell on sex and, pretty soon, most of us were looking for places to break away from the group and go have sex. One couple dipped away into a deserted stairwell. Another couple decided to lock themselves in the elevator. The girl I was with jumped up onto my lap, straddling me and wrapping her legs around me. We started making out as I carried her down the hall. I could feel myself growing more aroused and obviously she could, too, because she responded by flexing her pc muscle. Even though we were both fully clothed, I could feel it and it was driving me crazy. I don't think we ever got to actually have sex, though.

Later, some others in our group had to leave. We were back near the entrance and they were driving away in a truck. It was getting late now, and we were back roaming through the darkened hallways. Things suddenly took a turn, here, and the mansion was now being over-run with monsters. They came in all shapes and sizes and stalked down the hallways, chasing anyone that they crossed paths with. I remember one, in particular, that kind of reminded me of something like the Tyrant, from Resident Evil. I was coming down one hallway and he was heading in my direction. The way he was walking was a slow, heavy stalk. He reminded me of the Hulk. I stayed clear to one side of the hall, and he just walked right passed me, his feet thudding rhythmically. This guy had been the most intimidating monster I'd seen, but he quickly took a backseat when I ran across an even bigger one. This one, I never actually got a chance to see, but I could only _hear_ it coming in my direction. I had been about to turn a corner, when I heard loud, booming footsteps. I could see something shimmering off of the walls, down the hall, and saw actual movement within the shadows cast. It was like the scene in Fellowship of the Ring when the Balrog began approaching. I turned around and hauled ass the other way. I didn't have to see it, but I could tell this thing was huge. This one could talk and, even though I don't remember anything he was saying (though I do know that it had something to do with taunting me), his relaxed voice was so loud and full of bass that it shook the walls around me, even though I'd run to a maybe 200 yard, multi-cornered lead.

We had all been coping pretty well, so far, but it was when this thing showed up that I was really determined to get the hell out of there. For some reason, it was just me now. Everyone else had disappeared. I went running from room to room, trying to find a way out. At first, I couldn't find anything but rooms and dead ends. Some of the rooms that I'd open were just completely crazy. One of them had a jungle growing inside of it. It actually looked more like a portal than a room, but I knew it wasn't the way out that I'd come. The huge monster kept following me - not really _trying_ to catch me, but just not leaving me alone. He just kept taunting me with that low, thunderous voice. Eventually, I'd gotten downstairs and was in a room surrounded by glass, like a plant nursery. It was the way out into the yard where we'd been hanging earlier. I tried all the doors but they were locked, and now I could tell that the large creature was getting much too close for comfort. Bracing myself for some rather unpleasant consequences, I ran and dove through a pane of glass, rolling out into the grass. There were already a bunch of people outside, standing around like everything was just peachy. I just knew I had to get the hell out of this place, because things were fuckin crazy here. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw an idling motorcycle tip over in the street. No one was around it, and I had immediately decided to jump on it and use it to make my escape. I started running toward it and one of the glass doors from the mansion opened up. Some old man - who I could immediately tell was somehow an "embodiment" of the supernatural force in the mansion - came running outside, gun in hand.

As I ran away from him, turning my neck to watch him try to chase me, I saw him take the gun and throw it in my direction. He was apparently throwing it to a man that I was just about to pass, on my way to the fallen bike. This man, being much closer to me, would have a much easier shot. However, I was crossing the projected path of the weapon, and was able to reach up and snatch it out of the air just before he caught it. Possessing the weapon now, my first impulse was to pivot to a stop and aim the gun back at the old man. I could see, though, that it wasn't a pistol, but a flare gun. Brian was now, for some reason, standing right beside me. He looked at me and said that the flare gun wasn't going to work. I tried to shoot the guy anyway, and the flare fell to the grass, about half the distance away from him. Suddenly, the old man pulled out a real pistol and aimed it in my direction. I don't know whether or not he killed me, because I don't remember the gun going off, but I immediately woke up after seeing him aim it toward me.


(I got up out of bed and came to the computer, jotted down some notes from the dream and browsed DV for about 15 minutes. I made sure to check out what the Tasks of the Month were, because I'd planned on trying a WBTB. I didn't really want to enter the same dream, but just wanted to focus on recognizing the dream state. I was thrown right back into the previous dream environment, though.)

*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the mansion. This time we were all in a very large auditorium, somewhere in the house. The whole place was packed with people, and the place was abuzz like there was some huge show about to start, but it just hadn't begun yet. Sooner or later, we learned of an alarm that ran through the whole mansion that would sound when something crazy was about to happen. (For those of you who have seen _Silent Hill_, it's like the loud air raid siren that warned the town whenever the ghosts were coming.) The place broke into a subtle panic, and people began streaming toward the exits. Plenty of other people just stayed behind, though, not really worried about it. I talked to JD for a moment and he said they were all going down to the "catacombs" beneath the building, which I guess was standard procedure whenever this alarm goes off. I told him I'd be staying behind. I can't remember why. 

Talking to JD and picturing all of the people seeking shelter when the ghosts came reminded me of how everyone had disappeared, in my previous dream, and made me figure that that's where everyone had went. Remembering the previous dream brought me to lucidity. I sat down in one of the seats, near the high, rear exits of the room, and started having a conversation with some heavy-set girl about lucidity. After a while, we fooled around under a blanket that she happened to have with her, while all the other people just kind of hung out and did their own thing.

Later, I was roaming through the hallways again, expecting the shit to hit the fan, and this place to become over-run with monsters again. It didn't seem like it was going to happen, though. There were other people just wandering the halls, too, but nobody seemed the least bit aware that there were supposed to be creatures causing havoc around here. Continuing to walk about aimlessly, I came upon two fountains in the hallway. I suddenly remembered that I'd read the Tasks, and the basic one was to walk on water. I stepped up onto the edge of the fountain and took a step forward, trying to keep myself up, mentally. The first step I took sank into the surface a bit, but never actually got wet. I was able to keep myself elevated and pulled the leg back out, standing on top of the surface. I started walking across it, and it felt like walking on a water bed. I felt that I had to really focus to keep myself from falling in. I remember looking down and seeing an eel swimming under my feet. When I jumped down from the other side of the fountain, I went up onto the other one and walked across it as well. I never was able to remember the advanced task, though.  ::?: 

Shortly after this, word began getting around that the all doors to the mansion had been locked. People slowly began to panic. I had a feeling that this meant things were about to get nuts, and it would be just like the first time. Even though I was lucid, this wasn't a very appealing thought to me. (Heh.) I tried to text JD, on my phone, but had a really hard time seeing the screen and the characters. I suppose I could have tried to fix it with visualization, but not only did I not think of it, but I felt I was in a rather low level of lucidity. Eventually, I got a hold of him, and he said he was down in the catacombs. I didn't know if I wanted to travel down through all of that shit, alone, to find them. Even though the doors locked themselves, though, nothing really happened. People slowly calmed down. The doors opened, and things began returning to normal. For some reason, many of us stayed to hang out around the mansion. A few of my friends an I were hanging around out in the same back yard. The only difference was that the road where the motorcycle had fallen, was now a set of train tracks. I didn't notice this until a train suddenly came rolling out between us and the mansion. It was an old, ragged, un-kept train, and the locomotive stopped directly behind the glass, overhung doors of the mansion, and sat there for a moment. Then, all at once, a chorus of clothed, dated spirits streamed out of the train, hooking through the air and launching themselves into the mansion, just sinking in through the walls. Immediately, I figured that this was the beginning of the _first_ monster attack on the mansion that I'd experienced, and the ghosts had been responsible for the monsters we encountered (as if my adventure had actually taken me back through time - in the dream - but I don't know if that's actually the case). 

While watching the ghosts fire themselves into the mansion, the dream began unraveling and I woke up.

----------


## Delilah

You've seriously have the most hardcore dreams ever.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks, Delilah.  :smiley: 
They do get pretty insane!

----------


## Dizko

Great read.

However i was waiting for the part where you open out a can of wupass!

^^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Great read.
> 
> However i was waiting for the part where you open out a can of wupass!
> 
> ^^



Haha. Yeah, I know.  :tongue2: 
I actually wasn't feeling a very high level of lucidity, though. If I had been, I'd have been _much_ more willing to stick around and wait for the monsters. Heh.  :Boxing:

----------

